# Achats de livres pour débuter sur GNU/Linux



## Thomacintosh (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !

Comme l'indique le titre, j'aurais besoins de vous pour me conseiller des livres sur GNU/Linux.

Je n'ai absolument aucune expérience sur ce système et je suis intéressé de m'y mettre car j'ai envie de comprendre comment un OS marche et pouvoir bidouiller un peu. J'aime aussi la philosophie du monde libre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Niveau programmation informatique, je connais un peu le MatLab, le Java et le AppleScript mais ça à l'air d'être totalement inutile (je comprend pas la majorité des explications sur le net) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . En fait je n'ai jamais fait de programmation "machine".

J'ai trouvé beaucoup d'introductions à GNU/Linux qui disent qu'il n'y a besoin d'aucune connaissances mais ces mêmes documents contiennent toujours des lignes de code très obscures pour moi et que je n'ai pas envie de taper sans savoir ce qu'elles disent. Mais je suis motivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! J'ai vraiment envie d'apprendre à être autonome avec GNU/Linux et à savoir surmonter la majorité des problèmes courants avec la documentation adéquate, d'autant que je vais sûrement faire de la programmation mon métier et que prendre de l'avance sur mes études n'est pas si mauvais.

J'aimerais donc savoir si certains d'entre vous sont aussi passés par là et si ils ont des lectures à me conseiller, autant sur la programmation en général que sur GNU/Linux. J'ai bien sûr trouvé plein de bouquins mais je suis loin d'avoir les moyens de tous les acheter puisque ça tourne souvent autour des 50 le livre.

Je cherche donc des livres que je puisse comprendre et qui parlent de choses généralles. Je n'ai rien contre les livres en anglais.

Voici une liste de livres que j'ai trouvé dans une librairie:
-Linux pour les nuls 6ème éd.
-Linux de A à Z mégapoche pour les nuls (sortie en mai)
-Linux précis & concis
-Utiliser Linux à 200%
Et sur la programmation:
-Informatique, algorithmie et programmation

Il y en a vraiment une tonne et je suis incapable de me décider.
Entre les "pour les nuls", les "précis & concis", les "à 200%" etc... il y a vraiment l'embarras du choix!
J'aimerais quelques feedback siouplaît!
Merci d'avance et bonne fin de semaine!

Parfois j'aurais vraiment voulu être né plus tôt! Ça a l'air tellement simple pour certains d'entre vous.

Thom'


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Mars 2008)

Je suis à peu près dans le même cas que toi, j'ai débuté il y a à peu près 2 mois sous ubuntu et un ami qui s'y connait très bien m'a conseillé et m'a prêté l'édition pour les nuls dont tu parles, et c'est bourré d'informations!
Le principe de départ est fort simple mais pas trop intuitif, des choses banales dont tu ne réfléchis pas sous win te paraissent extrêmement compliquées sous linux, mais une fois acquises le reste vient de soi-même...
Je te conseille donc de bouquiner un peu puis par la suite les forums et ta volonté t'aideront rapidement 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Thomacintosh (29 Mars 2008)

Merci pour tes conseils!
Sur un forum GNU/Linuxien on m'a conseillé les éditions O'Reilly et on m'a déconseillé les "pour les nuls" 
Mais je vais quand même aller voir vu ce que tu en dis! D'autant que tu est passé par là où je passe.
Thom'


----------



## Amalcrex (29 Mars 2008)

Je ne dirais pas que j'en suis sorti complètement mais j'émerge un petit peu 
Je pense que c'est une question de goût personnel, rends-toi dans une librairie feuillette les 2 éditions et prends celle qui te convient le mieux...
A la limite, si il y a les mêmes éditions pour quelque chose que tu maitrises plus (office, xp, qqch comme ça) feuillette les deux pour comparer. Vu que tu comprends mieux ce qui y est expliqué tu peux mieux te baser là dessus...


----------



## Thomacintosh (29 Mars 2008)

Ok merci je pense que je vais faire ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Thomacintosh a dit:


> Merci pour tes conseils!
> Sur un forum GNU/Linuxien on m'a conseillé les éditions O'Reilly et on m'a déconseillé les "pour les nuls"
> Mais je vais quand même aller voir vu ce que tu en dis! D'autant que tu est passé par là où je passe.
> Thom'



le seul problème des livres O'Reilly, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas souvent traduits en français.
si tu habites Paris, il y a la librairie Eyrolles, bld St Germain...


----------



## Thomacintosh (30 Mars 2008)

C'est pas grave j'aime bien l'anglais!
Mais sinon j'habite en vers Genève et il y a une librairie très bien: ellipse.http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/ellipse.ch


----------

